# Puritan Reprints Website



## PresReformed (Oct 11, 2008)

I finally got a website up and going for Puritan Reprints.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 11, 2008)

_The Premillennial Deception_? Boo!

And, here I thought you were a regular guy, Greg.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 11, 2008)

Why is it called Puritan Reprints? It looks like Brian Schwertly reprints!


----------



## PresReformed (Oct 11, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Why is it called Puritan Reprints? It looks like Brian Schwertly reprints!



I (Puritan Reprints) have 15 reprints on the site. I am selling Pastor Schwertley's books there for him too. He doesn't have the capability on his site to sell, so until he does I'll take orders for him. Since most of his books are about purity in worship, the major reason that gave the Puritans their name, I think it is quite fitting to sell his books along with Puritan works.


----------



## Mayflower (Oct 12, 2008)

Dear Greg,

I can't wait for this one "A Fresh Suit Against Human Ceremonies in God's Worship by William Ames""!!!!
Is this work newtypeset ? How many pages will this be ?


----------



## PresReformed (Oct 12, 2008)

Mayflower said:


> Dear Greg,
> 
> I can't wait for this one "A Fresh Suit Against Human Ceremonies in God's Worship by William Ames""!!!!
> Is this work newtypeset ? How many pages will this be ?



Hello Ralph. This will be a facsimile. It looks pretty good so far. It would just take too much time to re-typeset it. The book is around 900 pages so I may split it into 2 volumes. 

I still have William Perkins' _Golden Chain_ on my list too. I wasn't happy with the edition I completed. Many of the words were illegible.


----------



## Mayflower (Oct 12, 2008)

PresReformed said:


> Mayflower said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Greg,
> ...




Dear Greg,

Thanks for letting me know. I understand that 900 pages takes to much long, but i think that facsimile it's to difficult to read for me, if it would be normal typeset than i would orderd it!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 12, 2008)

PresReformed said:


> Mayflower said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Greg,
> ...



That's really great, Greg!  We need this is print.

Links and Downloads Manager - Worship - A Fresh Suit Against Human Ceremonies in God's Worship -- William Ames - The PuritanBoard


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree. I look forward to getting this!

On a side note, I'm thinking of taking a typing class. I'm not a fast typer right now, but once I am able to, I'd like to someday assist in retyping a lot of these facsimile reprints. I have Caryl on Job and Rogers on Judges, and both are somewhat tedious to read, in my opinion.

And just so you don't think I plan on retyping those two works, I don't. Just the thought is overwhelming. lol
That would most certainly be 10 lifetimes of work...
I am hoping, though, to help out on smaller, more useful projects, Lord willing...


----------

